# Gutes Headset



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. März 2014)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Headset. Habe schon einige ausprobiert, konnte mich aber auch mit hochpreisigen nicht anfreunden.

Habe im mom ein http://www.amazon.de/Speedlink-NX-5...UTF8&qid=1393702201&sr=8-3&keywords=medusa+nx

und hab mir einfach den Nachfolger geholt. Dieser hat aber eine eingebaute Soundkarte, läuft über USB und nicht über die 4 Stecker (kenne die Bezeichnung nicht). Dadurch war der Sound DEUTLICH schlechter.

Dann kam ein Qpad 3304 QH-90 Pro Gaming Hi-Fi Headset weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

welches als extrem hochwertig eingestuft wurde, allerdings für gaming völlig ungeeignet für mich, da Stereo -.- (und der Bass war zu schwach, was bei teureren Headsets häufig ist) also zurückgeschickt.


Ich hörte turtle rock haben nette Headsets, weiß aber nichts über Modelle etc.


Zusammenfasend:
Ich suche ein Headset:

Ohne interne Soundkarte, da ich eine interne habe
super Sound und Bass
5.1/ 7.1
bequem
optional: geschlossenes System

 Preis bis 150- ish, gerne billiger ^^ (wenns sein muss auch 200)


habt ihr Empfehlungen?


----------



## Miro1989 (1. März 2014)

Also aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das sich 5.1 oder 7.1 Headset´s für das Gaming nicht eignen (habe ein Razer Megalodon 7.1). Der Sound wird sehr schwammig bei solchen und man kann nicht genau orten von wo Schüsse her kommen. Zum glück hat mein Headset die Funktion auf 2.1 (stereo) zu stellen diese lohnt sich und das Headset hat einen sagenhaften Tragecomfort. 8 Stunden dauer zocken sind locker drin ohne schmerzen auf deinem Kopf oder an den Ohren zu haben. Großes - ist aber der Preis und viele Leute berichten das dieses sehr oft abstürzt und man dann aus und neu einstecken muss (habe ich auch aber nur wen ich Siedler Online auf mache im Browser). 
Kauf dir Stereo Kopfhörer für maximal 80 Euro und ein extra stand mikro.... ist fürs zocken das beste


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. März 2014)

Wie schon gesagt, ich habe ein 5.1 und hatte mir ein wertiges Stereo gekauft und habs sofort zurückgegeben. Mit meinem 5.1 weiß ich sofort ob jemand von hinten links oder vor ne rechts kommt. Bei Stereo weiß ich nicht mal ob von vorne oder hinten. Stereo kommt also für mich als Shooter Enthusiasten nicht in frage.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bei Stereo weiß ich nicht mal ob von vorne oder hinten. Stereo kommt also für mich als Shooter Enthusiasten nicht in frage.


 Hast Du denn eine Soundkarte, die Dolby Headphone kann, UND dies auch aktiviert? Ohne klappt das mit der Ortung bei Stereo natürlich nicht, außer das Game hat dafür ne eigene Surround-Audioengine.

 Qualitativ ist Stereo natürlich viel besser bei gleichem Preis, und ECHTES 5.1 gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr bei Headsets


----------



## svd (2. März 2014)

Wenn du echt kein Stereo Headset magst, sagt dir vlt. das Cooler Master Storm Sirius 5.1 zu.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. März 2014)

Kann hier keiner einfach ein gutes Headset empfehlen ? O_o

edit: zu spät, danke svd  , die Bewertungen sehen nicht schlecht aus, wenn jemand noch mehr Empfehlungen hat, nur zu 

 edit 2: Auch dieses funktioniert via USB, nicht über die 4 farbigen Stecker, die an meiner Soundkarte sind. Ist dasdrelevant?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du denn eine Soundkarte, die Dolby Headphone kann, UND dies auch aktiviert? Ohne klappt das mit der Ortung bei Stereo natürlich nicht, außer das Game hat dafür ne eigene Surround-Audioengine.
> 
> Qualitativ ist Stereo natürlich viel besser bei gleichem Preis, und ECHTES 5.1 gibt es so gut wie gar nicht mehr bei Headsets



Sehe ich anders. Mein Headset (50€) hat eine ganz hervorragende Ortungsmöglichkeit, ich kann absolut präzise sagen, wo der Gegner ist. Man hat immer das Gefühl in einem Raum zu sein. Ich hab eine Asus Xonar XD, weiß nicht was die so alles unterstützt. 

Aber wie schon gesagt habe ich mir auch schon (sehr) teure Hifi Headsets zur Probe gekauft und konnte als Soundnoob keine großen Unterschiede feststellen, ausser dass der Bass sehr leise war. 
Ich weiß nichts von Höhen und Mitten, ich will dass sich meine Spiele gut anhören und da hab ich kein Stereo Headset gesehen, dass meinem billig 5.1 auch nur nahe kommt.


----------



## svd (2. März 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Kann hier keiner einfach ein gutes Headset empfehlen ? O_o
> 
> edit: zu spät, danke svd  , die Bewertungen sehen nicht schlecht aus, wenn jemand noch mehr Empfehlungen hat, nur zu
> 
> edit 2: Auch dieses funktioniert via USB, nicht über die 4 farbigen Stecker, die an meiner Soundkarte sind. Ist dasdrelevant?


 
ad edit 2: Das Storm Sirius soll sich dadurch auszeichnen, dass es wahlweise sowohl per USB, mit Soundchip im Tischregler,  als auch analog an der Soundkarte betreiben lässt. Im letzteren Fall ist allerdings der praktische Regler ohne Funktion.
Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren.

Aber bevor du ein ein überteuertes USB Surround Headset kaufst, ist es wirklich gescheiter, dir ein gutes Stereo Headset (etwa ab "Superlux HD681/HD668-B" über "SteelSeries Siberia v2" (ca. alle zwei Wochen auf Amazon im Angebot), bis zum "Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro") zu nehmen, welches dafür auch zum Musik hören taugt, und eine ASUS Xonar Soundkarte mit Dolby Headphone Technologie.
Wenn der Surround Sound schon emuliert wird, dann wenigstens ordentlich.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Mein Headset (50€) hat eine ganz hervorragende Ortungsmöglichkeit, ich kann absolut präzise sagen, wo der Gegner ist. .


 Ja und, Habe ich das Gegenteil behauptet? ^^ ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Ortung an sich auch mit Stereo funktionieren sollte, WENN man Dolby Headphone nutzt oder wenn das Game eine ähnliche Audiotechnik selber bietet, und dass bei gleichem Preis ein Stereo-Modell beim Sound qualitativ besser ist als eine mit "echtem" 5.1

Und die Xonar DG hat auf jeden Fall Dolby Headphone, du musst das halt auch nutzen - ich weiß da aber nicht, ob man das im Treibermenü oder im Spiel oder bei beidem einstellen muss. Wenn man das aber korrekt aktiviert hat, müsstest du auch mit Stereokopfhörern Gegner orten können. 

Fast alle "Surroundheadsets" haben ja heutzutage eben nichts anderes als eben so eine Softwaresimulation in der Art wie Dolby Headphone, technisch sind die fast allesamt aber eben Stereo - darauf setzen die Hersteller ja eben WEIL das bei gleichem Preis logischerweise nen besseren Sound als echtes 5.1 hat UND auch in aller Regel sehr gut funktioniert. 


Echtes 5.1 gibt es halt fast gar nicht mehr - das Medusa zB hat echtes 5.1, aber bei dem Spottpreis von unter 50€ kann das vom Sound her nix taugen im Vergleich zu einem Headset für 100-150€, erst Recht im Vergleich zu Stereo. Mit viel Mühe finde ich noch das hier Tritton PRO+ 5.1 Surround Headset für PS4/PS3, Xbox 360, PC/Mac - Schwarz: Other Platform: Amazon.de: Games das SCHEINT man auch analog mit 4-5 Kabeln anschließen zu können, aber du zahlst halt all die anderen Features auch mit wie zB auch diese Box, wenn man nen digitalen Soundausgang nutzen will usw.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. März 2014)

Well...

ich will nicht sagen ich hab einen Fehler gemacht, aber... es wäre im Bereich des Möglichen, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht habe.  
  Habe ein hochwertiges Stereo Headset angeschlossen und gemerkt, dass es vlt nicht so toll klang, weil das Soundprogramm noch auf 5.1 stand ^^ Als ich es umgestellt habe klang es fantastisch  Auch mit der Richtungserkennung in Spielen.

So...

Welche guten Stereo gaming Headsets gibt es?


----------

